
Life’s First Molecule Was Protein, Not RNA, New Model Suggests - nature24
https://www.quantamagazine.org/lifes-first-molecule-was-protein-not-rna-new-model-suggests-20171102/
======
oldandtired
What random organic processes were used in the creation of said proteins?
Still seems to fail the smell test as far as the organic chemistry synthesis
processes required.

Irrespective of any organic synthesis in the laboratory, one still has to
explain an actual random non-laboratory synthesis process. Will have to wait
and see what ensues.

